# Dumb wheel question



## jas2242 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey guys, quick question. I currently have 16 inch stock steelies on my 2012 LS. I found a guy with some OEM 17's for sale that I am considering buying(see attachment).

Will they fit my car without any problems? I'm pretty sure they will fit perfectly but it's a couple hours' drive and I don't want to make the trip and spend the cash if not.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

They will fit just fine.....plan on painting the brake drums since they will be showing.

Rob


----------



## jas2242 (Jan 12, 2018)

Robby said:


> They will fit just fine.....plan on painting the brake drums since they will be showing.
> Rob


Thanks for the confirmation, Rob. I was probably overthinking it, which I tend to do. 

What color do most people paint their drums? Black? Red?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jas2242 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, Rob. I was probably overthinking it, which I tend to do.
> 
> What color do most people paint their drums? Black? Red?


Your lug pattern is 5x105. All Cruze's, but the diesel has this pattern. 


Either color works, just depends on if you want to call attention to the brakes.


----------



## jas2242 (Jan 12, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Your lug pattern is 5x105. All Cruze's, but the diesel has this pattern.
> 
> 
> Either color works, just depends on if you want to call attention to the brakes.


Thanks mine is 5x105. I'll verify the new ones are not from a diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The pictured wheel is definitely not a diesel OEM wheel, that's for sure.


----------

